# XBox can't play different region code DVD.



## BhargavJ (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't have an XBox console, but my brother in law does. He recently went to the US and bought some games DVDs. The XBox console he bought here. When he plays the DVDs bought in the US, he gets an error saying its a different region DVD. 

So is there any workaround?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes you can "hack" you Xbox to play a different region DVD but then that'll get you banned from LIVE(hence you won't be able to play Multiplayer games). 
Other than that there's no workaround to this.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

I think your bro will either buy the games from the US or sell it. Unless he decides to mod it.
Would not have this issue with a PS3.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jul 22, 2013)

My brother in law won't hack. He does everything legally. He buys games for 2000 bucks, which is something I would never do.


----------

